# The Alloy of Law



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 30, 2011)

So who all has read The Allow of Law by Sanderson. I have just finished it and let me just say wow what an ending! Chalk this up in the win column!

Anyways who all has read it and what do you think of it?


----------



## Controller (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought it was a great read!  I did the audio book version of the book and the narrator really added an extra flair to Wayne and Wax.  Those to were hilarious! Brandon ended it kinda sort ( he said he would) but it was worth 20 bucks to me 

All in all a 5 out 5


----------

